# (Solved) sync to Avantgo server



## McChuck (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a Palm m505 and had Avantgo configured properly. I did a soft reset, set up all my other applications; however, I have having difficulty getting my Palm to sync with the Avantgo server. I get an error message 5453 during the sync operation. I have my user name and password set up properly in set up, have some channels selected in the Avantgo account, but can get them to download.

Hope this is enough information to get some assistance. Will appreciate.

McChuck


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Have a look at this:

Error 5453: Need to change DNS (Domain Name Server) setting
Your server is not recognizing our host name (sync.avantgo.com). Fix this by changing the host name to an IP number and testing the connection.

To change the DNS settings:

Click Start | Programs | AvantGo | AvantGo Connect. 
Select the AvantGo server. 
Click Properties and enter the following: 
Server Addr: 64.157.224.7 
Port: 80

To test your connection:

Click Start | Programs | AvantGo | AvantGo Connect. 
Click the Connection tab. 
Click Autodetect Now. 
Note: If you get an error, click Show Details. Then copy and paste the COMPLETE error message to an email and send it to us for troubleshooting.

http://avantgo.com/support/mobile_support/errorcodes.html

Regards

eddie


----------



## McChuck (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks to Eddie, my Palm is properly configured now.

Thank you.

McChuck


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats good to hear 

eddie


----------

